# Mystery Seed Biography



## German Gigalo (Aug 10, 2006)

What up fellow growers. Here are my current ladies.

Meet Hillary. Originally potted in miricle grow, with her twin in this little crappy octogon shaped aquarium underneath one of those plant lights in my closet. She was all stretched out before I became educated. Either way, the photo below was taken on 18 July right after I repotted her sister (r.i.p.), her first day in her new home. 

Hillary: 

18 July (6 weeks old) 
(4) newbie mistakes =




10 Aug (9 weeks old) 
Repotted, Farm Fox soil + Nutes, Floro/Cfl combo, and ventalated stealth box=



Both of these clones were cut 2 weeks ago. Obviously I cut them from a small nude. Lol, originally there were just two lil leaves hanging one mm above the soil. Sorry, I was very impatient. But they survived a poor cloning experieced and for the last 2 days they seem to be having a growth spurt.

10 Aug (2 weeks old)
Clone 1: 



Clone 2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2006)

*Whats up GG. The best thing about growing MJ is the fact that we can learn from our mistakes and make things better just as you did. Man your lady doesn't even look the same after changing a few things. Everything looks good man keep it up. *


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 18, 2006)

What Up everyone,
Here is my 18 Aug Update:


Hillary is growing bushier every day. Last week she was a 11 inches, Today she is 15.5 inches. But most noticable is the her growth in girth. It seems that the side mounted floro's are causing this positive growth.

18 Aug (10 weeks old)



The clones are doing exceptionially well. They grew 5 more sets of leaves, they even began growing secondary leaves. 

18 Aug (3 weeks old)


----------



## advocate (Aug 18, 2006)

If you've got your girl to 10 weeks old you may want to induce flowering, keep in mind that it will double in height during the flowering period...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*Whats up GG. They are looking great man. Whatever your doing keep it up.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

max of 2 foot growth ussually in flower period, yer plant looks great


----------



## cat_tail (Aug 20, 2006)

Wassup! Yup, those ladies are looking great! Maybe you could give me a few pointers, as I too have just started growing my own herb. Happy growing.


----------



## advocate (Aug 20, 2006)

Some sativas grow exceptionally tall, I've actually flowered one at three feet and it maxed out at over seven, I had to top it when it hit the ceiling.


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 24, 2006)

Heres my 24 Aug update. Tomorrow my HPS setup comes in and tommorrow we start our flowering stage. 

Hillary is still getting bushier by the day and is standing at a healthy 19 inches. 

11 weeks old



The clones are doing very well. In the last wekk, they seem to have doubled in size, now standing at 7 inches. As an experiment I will flower them with their mother. No room for veg.

4 weeks old





-GG


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 27, 2006)

you will get some nice buds off of them with the hps...looking great my friend


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 28, 2006)

*GG did you get your HPS yet? Your ladies are looking great man and i bet you can't wait to put them into flower. I'll be watching.  *


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 30, 2006)

Whats up MP. As some of you know I started my flowering stage 4 days ago and my 250w HPS is running perfectly. Unfortunately I have to leave town for about 5 days. I generously watered the plants and topped the soil with soaked napkins. In addition to this, I turned OFF all of my circulation fans. Hopefully my babies will be ok when I get back. Here are there current pics:

4th day into flower for all 3 girls:

Hillary:



Clones:



-GG


----------



## sombro (Aug 31, 2006)

looking nice and bushy!


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 16, 2006)

Sup MP,
I lost my camera so I was unable to post last weeks update. The one week vacation away from the ladies went great. I gave them a generous feeding, topped the soil with damp napkins, and turn off the _circulation_ fans. Came back and the soil was still moist.  I was almost sure my babies would have been severely dehydrated, if not worse. Well the ladies are doing great. 

Here's mom and here two daughters. As you can see the clones are nearly as tall as their mom. But they definately do not have her bushyness. Shiii, I can barely pull her out the Stealth Box..Dont wanna snap off one of her future cola's.



Week 3 into flower:









-GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2006)

*Whats up GG. I see the ladies are growing up real fast and man do they look great. Keep it up and you'll be smoking before long. Great job.  *


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 23, 2006)

Week Four Preview:



Stay Tuned...

-GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2006)

*Whats up GG. It's hard to tell from your purple pic but she looks great.   Keep it up man. *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, what a tease!!  we want to see those girls.


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 1, 2006)

Tomorrow we will be entering week six of the flowering phase. Had a sample of this mystery seed and I believe she is a indica. Either way, here they are:

Mom:



Clones:



Family:



Couple Close Ups











-GG


----------



## Tonto (Oct 1, 2006)

Dude your plants are looking awesome! The progress since the last pics is insane. The density is looking great, product of the HPS no doubt. I need one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*Whats up GG. I see you ladies are really taking off on ya. I was just looking at the first pics ya put up and man what a big change they have gone through. Keep it up man and you'll be smoking before ya know it.  *


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 12, 2006)

We are now entering week 7. 

We discovered that Hillary and her clones are in fact Hermies. Im almost positive that this occurred either because of my pre MP days or during the power failure with the Hurricane a few weeks back.

In addition to this I upped the nutes and had some nute burn...the trivels of growing. Other than that the ladies are very happy.





























-GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Damn the ladies and half ladies are looking great GG. Who cares if ya gotta pic a few seeds out of the hermie bud. We had a hermie White Widow and the smoke was as good as the non hermie White Widow but with some seeds. *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 12, 2006)

great grow man im impressed i hope my first goes this well


----------



## Tonto (Oct 12, 2006)

Another testament to the HPS light, those ladies are thick and bushy and packing bud on nicely. Won't be much longer!!


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 19, 2006)

One week left, I think. I might start picking the ripe buds at the end of the week, and leave the others to complete their trich cycle. 

























-GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

*Very nice GG, very nice indeed. You did one hell of a great job on this grow and buy the looks of things your gonna have one hell of a great harvest.  *


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice grow my friend, Being hermie are you picking off da balls or what? Can't wait for a bud pick and smoke report....many seeds?



DA MILKMAN


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 19, 2006)

Whats up Milkman. I have not picked any sacs because to be hoest, I haven't seen any.  This is her last week anyways.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 19, 2006)

mice bery nice i hope my grow will end up like yours


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 24, 2006)

-I wanted to thank Hillary, her two lil girls, and MP for the mariducation........













-So far I am happy with the results, even though I kinda miss my girls  .

-GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2006)

*Very nice GG. Now you can sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor.   Be sure and give us a smoke report when it's all dry and cured. Great job man. *


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm... when I had herms I was told to take 'em down immediately as the primary product would be seed and more seed.   As it was I had very seeded smoke.  

It was probably all the stress the plant went through early on,  although you did great with it afterward.  This will probably be your only herm (unless you use Fem seeds LOL) but I always suggest not getting too relaxed with your 'ladies' and check for male flowers the first few weeks of flower.


----------



## German Gigalo (Oct 25, 2006)

You hit it right on the nose Zarnon, the mom was a victim of of stress in her early stages of life (owner miseducation) Then i just tripled the problem by cloner it. Its cool though, learned a wealth of knowledge and still had decent results. Now I'm just waiting for my seeds to come in for my second grow. 

-That Kali Mist Grow was nice. I just ordered WW and skunk seeds (ya i know, i was smokin when i ordered the skunk). Shoulda tried the Kali. Im lookin for a good sativa.

-GG


----------



## Grannie420 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, I really enjoyed this journal German Gigalo. Hope you do the same with next grow!!


----------



## big brother (Sep 30, 2007)

wow beautiful plants bro!! keep up the great job!!!!


----------

